# Vibram Gum Lite



## P Kaye (28 Jan 2005)

I've seen many soldiers put Vibram soles on their Mk III combat boots.  They work very well for providing additional cushioning, and making the boot more comfortable.  The problem in my view is that they look too different, making it obvious that you've modified CF equipment (with or without a chit, it makes it obvious that you've done something to your kit).  The Vibrams that most soldiers use are flat (i.e. the heel is not seperate... it's a continuous flat surface under the heel and the rest of the foot) whereas the soles that come on the Mk IIIs have a distinct heel piece.  Also, they have that yellow VIBRAM logo on the bottom... even if you paint this black, the paint wears off and you're back to yellow... not great for cam when you're lying in prone.

I've discovered a different Vibram sole that I think is a very good alternative to put on your combat boots.  The Vibram Gum Lite.  They're used a lot on hunting boots.  They look much more similar to the soles that come on the Mk IIIs, as they have a distinct heel.  If you have your cobbler shave down the treads on the existing sole the Gum Lites will be the exact thickness of the original sole.  Plus the VIBRAM logo on these soles is BLACK.

Just an FYI. If you're thinking of having a pair of boots modified, ask your cobbler about the Gum Lites.


----------



## mudgunner49 (28 Jan 2005)

I find the sole *without * the stepped heel far more comfortable, especially when dealing with stairs and curbs.  If your opponent is close enough for the yellow Vibram tag on the bottom of your boots to be visible and your situational awareness is such that you have not picked up on his presence, you have far bigger problems than worrying about your boots!!!   


YMMV

Blake


----------



## P Kaye (28 Jan 2005)

Forgive me from disagreeing, Sir, but I would bet those bright yellow hexagons could be spotted from quite a distance... especially through a C-7 scope.  I could imagine an enemy visually scanning your position through the scope, and missing you if you were prone, wearing all CADPAT and lying prone.  I could imagine that if you had the yellow hexagons on your boots that this might catch the enemy's eye as he scans past your location, causing him to stop and look more carefully, at which point he would discover you.
Perhaps my cam and concealment instructor exaggerated, but I was taught that it doesn't take much at all to catch somone's eye and make them look more closely.

As for the heel, I agree about the comfort... those flat Vibram soles are very nice on the feet... but I like having the VIBRAM gum lite alternative that I mentioned... sort of a compromise between comfort and conformality.


----------



## P Kaye (28 Jan 2005)

Embarassing spelling error in my previous post... "CONFORMITY" not "CONFORMALITY".  :-[


----------



## Yeoman (28 Jan 2005)

could you show me on www.vibram.us where this type of sole is?
I've never heard of it before, nor have I seen it on their website?
Greg


----------



## lostlittle1 (28 Jan 2005)

I have the Vibram soles and I have to say they do feel different.  your foot does not "slap" on the floor as it did in the reg soles of the 3's.  

However I do have an issue with them.  I have had the soles reglued on mine 2 times and going for a third.  The "grippy" sole comes off starting at the heel and continiously  peels back.  And how's this...I wanted to get them repaired not replaced (40$ for both pairs instead of a couple of hundred) and they said that I would have to pay for this myself with no reimbursement at all.  They said it was just easier to send away a new pair to Manitoba and get them glued on there for me than to go to Barrie and drop them off for 2 days to get fixed.  I was even going to  bring them in I just wanted the 40$ back.

So I am going to pay for these myself...again....and hope they come up with a solution to this ongoing problem.


----------



## Inch (28 Jan 2005)

P Kaye said:
			
		

> Forgive me from disagreeing, Sir, but I would bet those bright yellow hexagons could be spotted from quite a distance... especially through a C-7 scope.   I could imagine an enemy visually scanning your position through the scope, and missing you if you were prone, wearing all CADPAT and lying prone.



I'm not exactly sure what you're talking about, I just looked at the Vibram tag on the bottom of my boots and it's quite dirty and not very bright at all, I'm Air Force by the way, so I can only imagine what it would look like after and Infantryman walks through the mud and the bush.

Also, it may have been 8 years ago and I may have been a reservist, but what position would have you with the soles of your feet facing the enemy? In the prone position you're facing the most likely axis of attack so unless you're surrounded in which case you've got some major problems, they shouldn't be able to see the sole of your boot.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (28 Jan 2005)

I personaly dont have a problem with how the Vibram sole looks, its all about how comfortable and how effective they are.
The Gortex wet weather boots all come with Vibram soles, and i think they are great, 90% of the time, but they are absolutley terrible when walking on hard snow, or icey areas, i dont know how many times i have slipped and lost my balance because they hold no grip in packed or icey surfaces.

have any of you experianced this problem with the regular combat boots with the Vibram soles?


----------



## P Kaye (1 Feb 2005)

>> could you show me on www.vibram.us where this type of sole is? I've never heard of it before, nor have I seen it on their website?

Neither have I. My cobbler showed them to me.  I searched the Vibram website but couldn't find them.  Then I googled for "Vibram Gum Lite" and found links to a bunch of hunting boots that use them.


----------



## Troopasaurus (1 Feb 2005)

"Vibram Gumlite is a micro-cellular, synthetic compound that combines slip-resistance with the longwearing characteristics of rubber, yet Gumlite is half the weight. Vibram Gumlite maintains its physical properties and slip-resisting characteristics in cold weather. It is lightweight like EVA, yet longer wearing."


http://www.vibram.us/products/hunting.asp

used on the Aspen and Stalker... as well as some of the lifestyle products.


----------

